# Never say never...



## mrsimba

Well after saying I was never pulling another espresso shot at home I guess I should never say never...

The R58 went to fund an R120 which I was mainly planing for brewed & am very much looking forward to arriving when the Italians get back to work after the August off!

Speaking with Dave - CoffeeChap - about the R120 & aint he just the most helpful guy ever? very rarely do you meet someone so helpful and gives up so much of his time and advice to someone he's never met! - Thankyou Dave its been very much appreciated!!!









Anyway along with speaking with CC I was researching the R120 and most of the information out there on it is on Reiss's Londinium forum & I got caught up in the whole lever ethos whilst reading away there... so back to CC for more advise!!!

Anyway bit the bullet last week and on CC's recommendation went with the L1-P which arrived today









WOW!

What a beauty it is!!!

Set it all up as much as I can do this evening, the plumbing and drainage I did last weekend, so just awaiting the 3M Scaleguard filtration to come and then the L1 is all ready & awaiting its dalek like 'mate' to sit next to it









I've actually bought struts to strengthen the worktops as I estimate the R120 + L1-P (with water) to be in the region of 80kg+ ! So really don't want to find them on the floor!

So here's where its at right now


----------



## Jon

Ridiculously awesome.


----------



## YerbaMate170

mmm.


----------



## Fevmeister

Looks great, im envious!

Whats thr difference better the the l1 and l1p?


----------



## Daren

Something's wrong? My computers porn filter should be blocking posts like this?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Something's wrong? My computers porn filter should be blocking posts like this?


He has risen ....


----------



## 4085

Fevmeister said:


> Looks great, im envious!
> 
> Whats thr difference better the the l1 and l1p?


The P has a 7 litre boiler and a different system to the L1 for supplying water to the group. It is really aimed at the semi commercial market hence the boiler size, but I believe its coup de grace, is proper pre infusion


----------



## Mrboots2u

3 bar pre infusion ... Like a pump machine


----------



## hotmetal

Get on up, like a pump machine!

How on earth did you go from "I'm never making espresso again" to "I will have the best espresso setup on the forum if it's the last thing I do" in such a short space of time? ! Jaw-droppingly awesome kit.


----------



## lespresso

this guy jim told me its just like a strega.


----------



## mrsimba

jonc said:


> Ridiculously awesome.


Thanks Jon! The photo just does not do it justice!!! My GF looked at it and just said 'oh my god... I love it!' which was not the reaction I was expecting!

Very much doubt the R120 will be met with the same reaction though!!!



Fevmeister said:


> Looks great, im envious!
> 
> Whats the difference better the the l1 and l1p?


As DFK & MrBoots said its the line pressure pre-infusion, though I believe it has a few other tricks up its sleeve also!



hotmetal said:


> How on earth did you go from "I'm never making espresso again" to "I will have the best espresso setup on the forum if it's the last thing I do" in such a short space of time? ! Jaw-droppingly awesome kit.


Well the intention was just brewed at home honest! but when I'm out I never drink brewed, and my 'choice' will always be a good long black so espresso based drinks win!!!











lespresso said:


> this guy jim told me its just like a strega.


----------



## risky

What a setup!

The fact your gf likes it is actually even more impressive. I've yet to find a piece of coffee gear my wife approves of.


----------



## jeebsy

lespresso said:


> this guy jim told me its just like a strega.


Does it use the Bosco group too?


----------



## lespresso

No apparently something far better. Every penny spent over a Strega is money down the drain I was told.


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> 3 bar pre infusion ... Like a pump machine


With an adjustable pressure reducer it's whatever you want it to be! Nearly as good as your dalek


----------



## 4515

Very nice !

And the grinder will make the L1 look so petite


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> With an adjustable pressure reducer it's whatever you want it to be! Nearly as good as your dalek


My dalek , your cylon . All make great coffee ..

Enjoy the machine simba .

I thought compak were Spanish - do they manufacture in Italy btw


----------



## Thecatlinux

L1p paired with an R120 Nice!!

Find the right beans and you're set for coffee nirvana .


----------



## Heligan

That combination should definitely cure upgradeitis! Beautiful setup, congratulations.


----------



## glevum

Wowzers.....nice rig! What size element fires up that 7 litre ?


----------



## 4085

lespresso said:


> this guy jim told me its just like a strega.


rubbish, the strega is far superior....we all know that


----------



## froggystyle

Looks very lonely the L1, make sure you update the thread when the R120 lands, its gonna look sweet!


----------



## Dallah

lespresso said:


> this guy jim told me its just like a strega.


To your handbags.....

And fight


----------



## jeebsy

Dibs on the L1P


----------



## jlarkin

Lovely set-up mrsimba, I bet you're itching to get that R120 now.


----------



## Taff

If you cant make a good espresso on that setup.. give up!! Mega setup. Starting to think an L1-p is my dream over the top single group pump machines at the moment..


----------



## 4085

It's a lever not a pump!


----------



## jlarkin

dfk41 said:


> It's a lever not a pump!


I'm imagining he's saying he's "over" the top single group pump machines? Although took me a double read to decide it...


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> I thought compak were Spanish - do they manufacture in Italy btw


No, they're a Spanish company and they manufacture at their factory in Spain. The factory closes down every year for the whole of August but re-opened a couple of days ago. Which is just as well as we're running very low on our RedSpeed E8s!

Beautiful machine by the way. Looks absolutely gorgeous. I know a man who may be moving in that direction too.


----------



## mrsimba

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> No, they're a Spanish company and they manufacture at their factory in Spain. The factory closes down every year for the whole of August but re-opened a couple of days ago. Which is just as well as we're running very low on our RedSpeed E8s!
> 
> Beautiful machine by the way. Looks absolutely gorgeous. I know a man who may be moving in that direction too.


Very much looking forward to the R120!









& the L1's build quality is superb, every panel perfect, not a squeak or creak when the lever is pulled & the machine is built like its made out of granite!!!

Cant wait to get using it now


----------



## coffeechap

mrsimba said:


> Very much looking forward to the R120!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the L1's build quality is superb, every panel perfect, not a squeak or creak when the lever is pulled & the machine is built like its made out of granite!!!
> 
> Cant wait to get using it now


wait till you start pulling shots on it!!


----------



## CamV6

Great stuff and lively set up


----------



## NickR

I've just spent ages looking at that picture - such a great looking machine. I thought when I got an L1 I would never suffer from upgraditus again. Wrong.


----------



## Sami

NickR said:


> I've just spent ages looking at that picture - such a great looking machine. I thought when I got an L1 I would never suffer from upgraditus again. Wrong.


Don't look at the picture!


----------



## mrsimba

Well after a 12 week wait for the R120 mainly down to the Compak summer shut down but they arrived at Foundry this week









Many many thanks to Dave - CoffeeChap - for not only all his help ordering but also for doing a sterling courier service from Foundry to Birmingham with a car packed with R120's!!! and also many thanks to Lee at Foundry for all his help chasing Compak!!!

Its a beast of a grinder, beautifully made and as large & as heavy as expected!!!

So all in place now and ready to start pulling some shots through the L1-P


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice looking set-up! Jealous! Rob666


----------



## mrsimba

Well just put the first 1kg of stale beans through the R120 and it devoured them in under 40 seconds!!! its almost laughable watching the beans go through it!!!


----------



## Rhys

Funnily enough, they don't look out of place next to each other.. Just need to have a beanstalk climbing up to them and a little hand reaching up for scale...


----------



## grumpydaddy

NickR said:


> I've just spent ages looking at that picture - such a great looking machine. I thought when I got an L1 I would never suffer from upgraditus again. Wrong.


Sooooo true !!!

That picture represents the pinnacle of my coffee desires although after that trip to Rave we made earlier in the year where I first met the R120, I think I could handle having the 2 group Londinium as well

It is times like this when I think I "should have tried harder at school"


----------



## Rhys

mrsimba said:


> Well just put the first 1kg of stale beans through the R120 and it devoured them in under 40 seconds!!! its almost laughable watching the beans go through it!!!


Oh, c'mon.. Make a vid.. please!


----------



## mrsimba

Rhys said:


> Oh, c'mon.. Make a vid.. please!


Not going to win any BAFTA's but you'll get the idea!

First thing I did was remove the bag hammer's eccentric plastic from the motor shaft so its a LOT quieter!!!


----------



## Rhys

mrsimba said:


> Not going to win any BAFTA's but you'll get the idea!
> 
> First thing I did was remove the bag hammer's eccentric plastic from the motor shaft so its a LOT quieter!!!


I can almost hear that last bean cry 'Heeeelllpp....!' as it jumps up then disappears.. Other than that, that's just bonkers..


----------



## mrsimba

Just weighed the coffee and it was actually 1.25kg of beans not 1kg!


----------



## risky

Absolutely beautiful pairing!


----------



## mrsimba

Here's with no beans in the hopper & bag hammer quietened!

you can clearly hear the grind 'sweeper' rotating in the shute and thats by far now the noisiest part of the grinder!


----------



## yardbent

we are all waiting to hear

.

.

.

.

.

.

what did the girlfriend think..?


----------



## DoubleShot

Talk about munching through those beans! 

#epic


----------



## mrsimba

yardbent said:


> we are all waiting to hear
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> what did the girlfriend think..?


Never mind her... the cat LOVES the box it came in!


----------



## coffeechap

mrsimba said:


> Never mind her... the cat LOVES the box it came in!


And it was imperative that you got the box


----------



## DoubleShot

Does the R120 arrive on a wooden pallet for ease of transporting like some espresso machines?


----------



## mrsimba

coffeechap said:


> And it was imperative that you got the box


I didn't get the box...


----------



## coffeechap

DoubleShot said:


> Does the R120 arrive on a wooden pallet for ease of transporting like some espresso machines?


yes indeed


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Excellent. Thanks and well done coffeechap for getting the grinder down there. I was highly sceptical you'd fit them both in your car, I'm impressed.  really looking forward to hear about how you get on with the shots mrsimba, do you drink non-espresso coffee too? - we use the R120 for all cupping and brewing duties at the roastery now. Fabulous grinder.


----------



## mrsimba

Yes love a good French press about to make one now









by 'eye' every grind looks exactly the same no fines or coarser lumps anywhere - very impressed!


----------



## tom-225

Wow thats one serious piece of kit!


----------



## Coelacanth

Beautiful machine you have there! I have had the pleasure of getting to know a couple of Londinium machines - I cant fault them - simply beautiful and next-level espresso. I hope to be joining the Londinium club myself very soon


----------

